# [SOLVED] Excel 2003 &quot;Server Busy&quot; Error



## JHY-IC (Oct 5, 2005)

Every time I open Excel 2003, I get an error dialog box. Excel loads, but if I minimize it, I see the following error dialog box on the desktop:

-----
Server Busy

This action cannot be complete because the "Microsoft Excel" program is not responding. Choose "Switch To" and correct the problem.

"Switch To" "Retry"
-----

Any one know how to fix this, or at least troubleshoot it so that I can figure out why this dialog keeps appearing?

I use Microsoft Office 2003, and the Excel application is the only app to display this error.

Thanks!

Joseph


----------



## JHY-IC (Oct 5, 2005)

Ray's Add-In v1.0 for Excel caused this problem. I removed this add-in and everything works fine. ASAP utilities and Ray's Add-In was obviously conflicting with one another.

Sorry for the quick post...it can be disregarded.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for the heads-up - I use the ASAP add-in but not Ray's, so that's good to know!


----------



## kjr (Nov 2, 2008)

I have experienced Server Busy messages when running SolidWorks API. The following code has eliminated the message.

To fix the “Server Busy” message that Excel gives when using design tables:

1. Put this code at the beginning of your macro, in the declarations before your Main sub-procedure:

Public Declare Function CoRegisterMessageFilter Lib "OLE32.DLL" (ByVal lFilterIn As Long, ByRef lPreviousFilter) As Long

Public lngMsgFilter As Long

2. Put this code as the first line of your Main sub-procedure:

Sub main()

' ******************** This is the main form section ********************

CoRegisterMessageFilter 0&, lngMsgFilter

3.	OPTIONAL: When you first open up an Excel application, turn off the display alerts (this just turns off any other Excel dialog boxes):

Dim appExcel As Excel.Application
Set appExcel = New Excel.Application
appExcel.DisplayAlerts = False


4.	At the very end of your Main sub-procedure, include this code:

CoRegisterMessageFilter lngMsgFilter, lngMsgFilter

End

That seems to take care of it.


----------

